#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Mikrotik Script - comment = hostname

## mauquinhos

Galera procurei por ai e não achei, mais um script pro nosso MK. Esse script é simples você pode automatiza-lo para que não tenha que ficar comentando todos os usuarios, coloque para rodar de x em x tempos e assim que for ativado o make-static ele adicionará o hostname no coments



```
 
/ip dhcp-server lease
:foreach MR in=[find dynamic=no]  do={
    :local hostN [get $MR host-name];
    :local ipAdd [get $MR address];
    :if ( [:len $hostN] > 1) do={ 
        #/ip dhcp-server lease set $MR comment=$hostN;  
        #testando o script
        :put $hostN;
    } else={
        #/ip dhcp-server lease set $MR comment=$hostN;  
        :put "sem hostname: $ipAdd";
    }
}
```

----------


## Genis

deixa eu ver se entendi, com este script, colocando ele em uma RB que tem o dhcp ativo, ele pega o micro que esta usando o IP e renomeia?

----------


## mauquinhos

Ele salva o hostname no comentário

----------


## mauquinhos

> Faltou complementar que ele fixa o IP do cliente no Leases.


 Bem lembrado, mais avisei em outras palavras:
assim que for ativado o *make-static* ele adicionará o hostname no coments

----------

